# Aged, unpainted drywall



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone have any good primers to recommend for sun damaged, unpainted drywall? Drywall is normally grayish color when new. The drywall in the two rooms have never been painted and they are sun damaged (meaning the drywall is now brown). Does anyone have a good water based primer to recommend? My stand by is Zinssers cover stain  I know that will work but I'm trying to avoid the oil base. Baby's and such in the house.
Please help.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

The best color blocking latex I've used is the SW Prep Rite/Pro Block
(I'm more a BM dude so I may have the name wrong)
Goes on like Elmer's, but it works great for a latex for blocking dark colors


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

If you have a Porter Paint ( Porter is owned by PPG) in your area, their product BlankIt was very good in the blocking properties.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

I've tried other latex products. What happens is that the brown from the aged drywall BLEEDS. Not that it doesn't cover because it will be getting 2 coats of finish paint, but the brown BLEEDS through. Usually any latex it will bleed through. The Porter Paint is sold in my area do you think that will block it? Looking for a stain blocker.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, if the brown keeps BLEEDING through, I doubt anything but oil will work.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

How about Bulls Eye 123? 

Slickshift: You got the name right. Use the Prep Rite Classic anytime we need a primer that sands easy. (never tried the Pro Block though)


----------



## Katy Contractors (Mar 1, 2008)

*Good Primers for Sun Damaged Drywall*

Hi DW,


If you can’t use an oil based primer use a latex primer kilz makes called kilz2 . It may need a couple of coats but it should do the trick.


Chris Rivademar


Katy Painters


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Zinsser's 1-2-3 will be a real good option as well for waterbased material. Zinsser is much better than anything Kilz has in my opinion. If you're able to, Zinsser's B-I-N will be great. BIN is a white pigmented shellac. You should use a respirator w/ it for sure and it dries very hard/slick. So depending on what is being done to the wall after you seal it up would determine if you want to use a sealer like BIN.

I used BIN on my house from ceiling to concrete floors when I bought it. I then textured the walls directly on top of the BIN, then painted. It worked great for me. I did this after taking a hose to the popcorn ceilings and soaked the drywall for sure. I have no water stains at all.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info. guys


----------

